# "Full Blown Ergo"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This is a pattern that I've had for awhile. It's called a full blown Ergo because there is a cutout for the thumb (rather then a pad) besides the cutout for the index finger. You can grip it a few ways. Like a combo "Pistol grip and brace grip together". It gives the best of both grips. This one is done up in Spalted Sweet Gum. A few guys on here have one of these. I know Smitty does. I recessed and smoothed the thumb cutout a little more on this one so it wouldn't put so much pressure on the thumb joint. I also left a "bulge" or a "Palm Swell" right in the wood. It's 1 inch thick at the posts and at the base,then she gets pregnant in the middle at 1 1/2"s. Have yet to rig it up but she feels sweet! Flatband


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Nicely done! I love that spalted sweet gum!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh Lawdy! Beeeeautiful


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, beautiful looking slingshot.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the design ideas.

Gary I find the slingshot I like the most incorporates the thicker wood for the design features. I would love to know what your design is like in hand. Maybe you will bring that one to Alverton to show and tell.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks guys,
Ray, I'll be bringing this one and a bunch of others. You're right about the thicker wood though. Jaybird was the first to really find out about the benefits of a Palm Swell or for that matter,a thicker frame in general. It's so cool when you're working these pieces of wood,oyu never know what you'll get until you seal her. Always a surprise! Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice shooter Gary...and yes, all of my shooters are now 7/8". I definately like the feel of a thicker frame.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Gary this is absolutely fabulous!!!! BTW I love the sweet spalted willow shooter from you!!!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Gary, did you make this one just now? If so, I would like to nominate it for slingshot of the month.

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Darn nice, Flatband, looks like it would fit well into the hand. Question: are you the inventor of slingshot ergonomicss, or just the master?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi DH,
Not the inventor of the Ergo, I just got it to be more popular. (Oh BTW,thanks Joerg-I finished it up last week). There were a few frames that had a big influence on me. One was the famous Boler Slingshot from Winnipeg, Canada. The other one was the perfect grip Slingshot out of PA. The Boler was out in the 60's the Perfect grip way back in the 50's. The Boler was just an awesome frame. One of my top three favorites. It was formed from an Epoxy compound and came in left and right hand models. The perfect grip was a wooden frame with one of the nicest and smoothest pouch attachments I've ever seen. The leather pouch and rubber were either glued or vulcanized together-no knots ,plugs,crimps or other attachments of any kind. The Boler used tubing and the Perfect grip used Gum rubber. I"ll have to do a video about collections. A friend of mine who has a really nice( and large) Slingshot collection,actually has the original molds for the Boler frame-what a find! GO ERGO"S!!!!! Flatband


----------



## peashootergirl (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow! That's a beauty! Love the wood.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow. That is just too nice to describe.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Flatband.... that one is almost too pretty to shoot ! I love detail in wood !!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Are you selling these? Is so put me down for one.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Great design, Flatband!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I added one more that was drying over the weekend. This one is also a Full Blown Ergo-it's carved from Mulberry. Now I'll take a break and get ready for Tournament! Looking forward to shooting without looking over my shoulder!







Flatband


----------

